# Masco Sweepers



## trebordollars

Anyone used the Masco sweepers on a pickup truck? If so what was your experience? We need a small sweeper that we can sweep parking garages with but also want it to be powerful enough to handle small parking lots.

Any feedback?

Trebor


----------



## sweeper

I use Masco sweepers never used a silde in unit. Here a a and number to call he has one on his lot for sale.
Wayne Schmidtke---800-777-1702 Covingtion, GA.


----------

